# FreeBSD 8.3 and IBM 3550m4 (m5110)



## kabzed (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello

Trying to install FreeBSD 8.3 on this server.

FreeBSD doesn't see the RAID controller.


```
pci27: <mass storage, RAID> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
```

I found that m5110 is equal to LSI Logic SAS2208.
LSI Logic SAS2208 is supported in driver mps(4).

How can I change the vendor before booting FreeBSD?


----------

